# Sticky  How to post photobucket pictures here



## Hauntiholik

Easy peasy one, two, three


----------



## RoxyBlue

In addition to using the technique Hauntiholik shows above, there is a permanent fix you can implement in Photobucket which allows you to go back to the "copy and paste IMG code" technique.

(Originally Posted by Hairazor) - _for Photobucket you can go to your user name in the upper right hand corner and click on the drop down, from that pick user settings, once there select albums, scroll down to about the bottom and under the Link Back Option make sure the link back to albums box is NOT checked, then hit save and you should be able to do what you have always done before _

What Hairazor is referring to when she says "you should be able to do what you have always done before" is copying and pasting the IMG code directly into your post. You don't need to use the "insert image" function if the Link Back Option in Photobucket is set properly.


----------

